# TOC Paterson N.J. milk bottle...



## epackage (Jun 12, 2019)

With all the soda, beer and mineral water bottles to be had from Paterson, I'll never understand why so few old milks are ever found. That being said, I am very happy to have added this C.W. DeWitt - Eastside Dairy quart to my collection, it's got just the right amount of SCA to give that extra appeal it deserves. He is found in the Paterson directories starting in 1892, he is listed there until 1905, after which he and the family move to Nebraska, this is a great early milk of his...

Charles Wilson DeWitt
Born; August 29, 1865 Sussex County, New Jersey, USA

Residence; 1880 Wantage, Sussex, New Jersey, USA
Marital Status: Single
Relation to Head: Son

Marriage; Oct. 10, 1888 Deckertown, Sussex, New Jersey, USA
Wife; Mary Augusta Layton
(1866–1930)

Birth of Daughter Margaret M. DeWitt(1897–1991)
Nov. 25, 1897 Paterson, New Jersey

Birth of Daughter Charlotte Layton DeWitt(1899–1908)
Apr il 8, 1899 Paterson, Passaic, New Jersey

Residence; 1900 Paterson Ward 4, Passaic, New Jersey, USA
Marital Status: Married
Relation to Head: Head

Death of Daughter Charlotte Layton DeWitt(1899–1908)
January 23, 1908 Wantage, Sussex County, New Jersey

Residence; 1910 Kearny Ward 3, Buffalo, Nebraska

Death of Wife Mary Augusta Layton(1866–1930)
June 28, 1930

Marriage; June 24, 1931 Enosburg Falls, Franklin, Vermont
Clara Weightman Hart(1874–1962)

Death; November 18, 1948 Enosburg Falls, Franklin, Vermont
Burial; Sussex, Sussex County, New Jersey


----------



## shotdwn (Jun 12, 2019)

Nice milk bottle. SCA does add that little extra appeal.


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 12, 2019)

Love these early milks.  Galveston had a number of super early milk bottles (including the first glass milk bottle from Texas)...it's always a great day when I dig one and I've never dug a duplicate.


----------



## rick remlinger (Jun 15, 2022)

Nice Bottle. I have a Paterson Milk & Cream sour Cream Jar
I am looking for Toth Dairy New Brunswick NJ


----------

